# Check out this furry- themed show i'm working on!



## the_wallflowers (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey guys!

I'm currently working on an animated show that features furry characters. It's about a mute hyena, a cheerleader fox/ cat, and a lactose intolerant mouse. It's been super exciting to finally have the chance to work on it!

Here's a link to our YouTube channel.

We also have a chance to have your fursona in this series! Check out our Kickstarter or ask us here if you have any burning questions.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi @the_wallflowers -- you might want to pass along and update on this for the Forum?


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Hi @the_wallflowers -- you might want to pass along and update on this for the Forum?


----------



## the_wallflowers (Dec 20, 2017)

Please follow us on our Twitter/ Instagram for updates! We're much more active there.


----------

